# Shakespeare Omniflex...



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

So whats the story guys? What makes one fishing line better than another? Shakespeare Omniflex comes in all different pound test and usually retails for less than $2.00 Stren and Trilene also come in different pound test and they usually cost anywhere from $6.00 to $10.00 or sometimes even more than that, the higher pound test that you goes. What merits the price increase? Is the extra money really worth it? Is Shakespeare Omniflex a bad line? I really hope that I bunch of you guys weigh in on this one. As far as the superlines go (braided, spiderwire, fireline) thats a different story, I'm just talking straight up monofilament here. Thanks in advance.......TightLines!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

A couple years ago when I lost my job I had to use the shakespere omni flex line, it was all I could afford... And to tell you the truth I had no problems with the line at all, other than the heavy 30-lb test was a little more stiff than trilene..I have been told the cheaper lines may have weak spots in them but I sure never found any..I now use trilene big game which is still a inexpensive line..But would have no problems using the omni flex if I had to..However, my style of fishing Cats and Carp does not require alot of casting, so for someone who bass fishes and such this line may not work well???


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found out that that stuff is hard to tie, but thats w/ the heavy stuff 15lbs test and up. I like using the thinest line I can, some fibers are more abrasian resistant, I would have to check the diameter on each & all that. You can also do your own test, tie a block to each line, run the line over the endge od some conrete blocks, etc....

I'd be surprised if the cheaper stuff held up as well, BUT.... I think JAck is right on the money, something like Big Game line is cheap & I ahve never had any problems w/ it. 

I use that Red Cajun line & its made by Shakesphere. I like it becasue it is invisible in water plus its pretty cheap, I buy it for $8.00 & thats usually on spools of 2000-15000 depending on what size test you buy.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, a couple more things, I dont cast out much either, but I do fish some extremely tough bottoms, as any GMR guy will tell ya, if your line can handle the GMR it can handle anywhere.

We could also say, whats worng w/ a Zebco 33. Shoot, we could land a 20 lb fish w/ one, right? I think it all comes down to always wanting something better. I cant tell you how mnay rods/reels that I ahve that get used less than 3 times each year, why do I even have them?


----------

